# New Guy



## jacke3d411 (Nov 4, 2014)

Great to be here! Been apart of the game for over 18 years now. Life is great just wanted to say HI and I'm really liking this board a lot.


----------



## muscleicon (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome Jacke3d.

_*Icon*_


----------



## jas101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome jacked!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome bro!


----------



## Beltzie5 (Nov 4, 2014)

Welcome Bro. make yourself at home


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Dath (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## h-as.pharma (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 9, 2014)

welcome welcome. Good to have you Jack3d


----------



## BadGas (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome brother..


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

